# Improve your ground clearance



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

We recently used Camping Club Perroquet at Bray Dunes in France. If you are intending using this site be careful. To get to the coastal part of the site from the site entrance is about 1.5 k. You'll have to cross about 6 or 7 road bumps. The bumps are not very wide for their height and our exhaust grounded on most of them (I'd have turned round but by the time we got to a suitable place we were in there). The only damage was a 'U' bolt which was easily replaced but I won't risk this site again (it wasn't all that good anyway). 

Our m/h is a E769 and the problem was that whoever had fitted the 'U' bolts had done so with the threaded ends towards the ground thus taking an inch or so off the ground clearance. The one that grounded was the second one in from the exhaust outlet. I've now turned both bolts so that the threaded ends point away from the ground. Might be worth checking your m/h and turning the bolts if necessary. It only takes a couple of minutes. I'm not sure if this problem applies to other Bessacarr m/h's.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Remus

Thanks for posting the warning... I doubt we would get to the site then as our van is very low...but that does make it drive well...... but my reason for posting was to get you to add a review to the campsite entry in our sites database. Click on the link below and then on









You could add the warning about the humps in the review ....thanks

Mike

Link to Le Perroquet campsite entry in the MHF database <<<<


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

A good tip to improve ground clearance, we have had problems with our rear overhang at some sites although very slight. If possible always cross speed humps etc at an angle so only 1 wheel crosses at a time, it helps to reduce the chance of an impact

Andy


----------

